# Oakthorpe lake



## gundamepyon87 (Jun 23, 2008)

Checked this place out last weekend, looks decent enough. Didn't do any fishing since I haven't gotten a boat yet, and there's practically no shore fishing access. Going to go back in the next month sometime with a boat and try it out, was wondering if anyone has been there before and had some tips. The west side of the lake looks promising, there's supposed to be some deep dropoffs and it's thoroughly covered by shade during the day. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

i Fished there about a month ago and only caught some small cats. I was told that someone pulled out a 7 and a 8 pound LM from there a week ago though. Thats a smalllllllll lake. I didnt really like it.

I like RushCreek better then that lake.


----------



## gundamepyon87 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I think I'll give it a shot this weekend or next. If you think that's a small lake, try Greenfield or Rock Mill (both outside of Lancaster).

Rush Creek is a lot nicer, but I just want to try everything. By the way, don't go to Rock Mill, it smells awful and there's no good place to fish from unless you walk all the way down to the dam.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Would you believe at one time there were Northerns in Oakthorpe.I doubt if any are left in there and I certainly don't think ODNR are putting any more in there,but one time they did.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

don't go to Rock Mill, it smells awful and there's no good place to fish from unless you walk all the way down to the dam.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I second that. You keep everyone out of there so I can catch more: five, four, and three pounder bass fish...
There are some true giants in Rockmill. 

Here is a picture of a 5.5-pounder & a 3.5-pounder I caught out there a few years back.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I posted a wrong picture on my last reply. Come to think of it... I was fishing out of another watercraft and I didn't have that hat when I caught the 5.5 & 3.5 out of Rockmill.
Problem is, I can't remember where I was when the last picture was taken.


----------



## Underspin (Apr 4, 2008)

I've fished there a couple times this year. Caught a good mixed bag each time, although nothing spectacular. I did catch a 3lb LM on a road runner and ultra light, which was a lot of fun. I saw a couple of absolute hog LM's along the bank on the dam side. I thought they were carp at first, but then realized they were LM. I'm guessing they were at least 8lb. I threw a soft plastic lizzard on a Carolina rig but didn't entice them.

Other than LM, we caught crappie, gills, sunfish, catfish and even a few perch. All small to average size with the exception of a couple 14" crappie.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

puterdude said:


> Would you believe at one time there were Northerns in Oakthorpe.I doubt if any are left in there and I certainly don't think ODNR are putting any more in there,but one time they did.


I have some pictures somewhere of a Northern I caught there when I was a kid. I'll try to find them. I grew up on that glorified pond. I know this thread is old , but couldn't resist. 

Actually not related but my dad and uncle cut A LOT of wood out of Rushcreek lake before it was a lake. I spent a lot of time on the bottom of that lake swinging on grape vines. I know the bottom pretty well. I grew up just outside of Rushville, so after it was filled (twice), I fished the heck out of it.


----------

